# Waiting for a few touch ups to dry. Top 3 hated things to hear from contractors and h



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

1. It doesn't have to be perfect, my response, are you kidding me, I've spent all these years learning and perfecting my trade for this? Listen If your trying to save money pay me an hourly rate and I'll run like hell yo get you the price you want. This hasn't backfired on me yet, but Im sure it will someday. 
2. Is there any way you can work around this stuff.... No, no there isn't, move it. I work on stilts and with what your paying, I cant afford a broken neck, other than that I need to be able to reach that there, and how do you expect me to do this with all of your shyt in the way.....
3. This 135 ft x 23 ft wall needs to be taped and sanded today!.... really? Why didnt you call me last week you friggen jerk? Screw you, you will have it in 3-4 days.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I have this one sparky that always ...Without fail !! Puts the vanity light in the wrong spot in every house he wires. 

I get called back to fix the hole ..Most times a day before closing. 
When I fixed the last one [yesterday] the sparky was there.. I asked him if he had his checkbook on him.. [Just joking around!] And he got a little chitty with me :blink: He told me to take It up with the builder. 


I took It with a grain of salt.. Kept my cool. :yes:

When the builder called me to ask If I'd repaired the spot ...I said yeah ! I took care of It .. And the next time that guy wires a home for you . You can find someone else to do the drywall. 

He said.... ''The hell I will!!''


That's right! :yes: **** with me!!


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Haha Its always sparky with a hammer for me. Lol. Last month I did the punch list on a shoe store with 300ft or more of flush mount angled LED balasts, all he had to do was pull a peanut screw in the framing, instead he smashed them in with a hammer, I ended up with 49 hrs of trying to flat tape against these things with a 1/16th inch edge on the ballasts no real trim piece on them. I wish I had pictures, this guy completely destroyed 100s of feet of soffit.... Id hate to see the back charge on all that mud tape and paint... it didn't look great when I was done, but I was able to make it acceptable, there were places where the balast was hanging down a 1/16th like it was supposed to and other places where it was recessed by an 1/8th.


----------

